# Mule's Twice Baked Potatos



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

Today it is twice baked potatos.  I start with 4 large  potatoes washed real well. I then rub with EVOO then kosher salt. I then I bake them at 350 till done. Remove from oven and let cool a few minutes.  I then slice the top off and scrape out to form a canoe. Leave a little on the skin. I then mix the potato with chopped  wild onions,  cooked smoked bacon crumbled, about  a half cup sour cream,  crumbled smoked sharp cheddar cheese,  2 large spoons of real butter 2 T of kosher salt and pepper. Mix well then spoon back into the skins topped with more smoked cheddar cheese. Back into a 350 degree  oven for 30 minutes.  This is better in the smoker.












20150124_152230.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_131821.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_135224.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_140714.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_140833.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_140833.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_145200.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_145209.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_145209.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_145439.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_145956.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_145956.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015


















20150124_152230.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 24, 2015





Happy smoken. 
David


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

That's some nice looking Spuds 

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks  Gary. They were pretty tasty.
Happy smoken. David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great looking side dish David! We make a big batch and vac pack them and freeze. Only takes a minute or two to reheat in the bag in the micro. Makes for a quick snack or easy side. My favorite is to mix in smoked hatch chile or jalapeno, yum!


----------



## brooksy (Jan 26, 2015)

Good looking taters!! Might be on the menu for tonight [emoji]128513[/emoji]


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking side dish David! We make a big batch and vac pack them and freeze. Only takes a minute or two to reheat in the bag in the micro. Makes for a quick snack or easy side. My favorite is to mix in smoked hatch chile or jalapeno, yum!


Thanks Case. I should have made a lot more. I sure do like my VacMaster. I'll give the jalapeno's a try.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2015)

Brooksy said:


> Good looking taters!! Might be on the menu for tonight [emoji]128513[/emoji]


Make them and as Case said make a lot of extras.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice job on the double baked, we make them for a lot of the Holidays ( my job) and we freeze them for every day meals.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2015)

tropics said:


> Nice job on the double baked, we make them for a lot of the Holidays ( my job) and we freeze them for every day meals.


Tropics thanks! Happy smoken.

David


----------



## b-one (Jan 26, 2015)

Tasty looking taters!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2015)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking taters!


b-one

Thanks!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 26, 2015)

I missed this thread.

Looks great David.

Might try these for the big game.


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 28, 2015)

When you smoke them, do you smoke through both stages or just the second stage when you refill the canoe?  And what type of wood do you suggest for smoking twiced baked (smoked) potatoes?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2015)

Tasty lookin taters David !  I love twice baked taters... Thumbs Up


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I missed this thread.
> 
> Looks great David.
> 
> Might try these for the big game.


Glad you made it here.

Yes you need to make some.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

shaggy91954 said:


> When you smoke them, do you smoke through both stages or just the second stage when you refill the canoe?  And what type of wood do you suggest for smoking twiced baked (smoked) potatoes?


I smoke all the way threw the cook. I prefer hickory or apple but you can use whatever you like,

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin taters David ! I love twice baked taters...


Thanks. They are tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dannylang (Feb 12, 2015)

mule that is a fine looking tater.

dannylang


----------



## themule69 (Feb 12, 2015)

dannylang said:


> mule that is a fine looking tater.
> 
> dannylang


Thanks, It was tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow, David. These are one of my favourites and yours look great.







for making me hungry!

Disco


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

Disco said:


> Wow, David. These are one of my favourites and yours look great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Disco. If your real hungry fire up that smoker.

Thanks for the point.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautiful   Nothing like a good potato  especially your way.







  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                           
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

gary s said:


> Beautiful   Nothing like a good potato  especially your way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words and the point. I am saving up my points to get a ???

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks Great David!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A lot like ours, except I think Mrs Bear uses more Mozzarella & less Cheddar, and then I end up smoking them.

Yours look Mighty Tasty Though!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oven is the way I'd go if I was doing them on a day like today!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd be all over them!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great David!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear

Thanks for the kind words. It is a little cool here today. It started as ice fallowed by sleet with a nice capping of snow. We won't get any melting for at least a day or so.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2015)

themule69 said:


> Bear
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. It is a little cool here today. It started as ice fallowed by sleet with a nice capping of snow. We won't get any melting for at least a day or so.
> 
> ...


I saw you guys are even getting a little of this crap this year.

We're supposed to get 2 to 4 tonight, so that will take us over 40" this season.

Nothing like Boston though!!!!!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 16, 2015)

Those taters look excellent !


----------



## themule69 (Feb 17, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Those taters look excellent !


Thanks they were tasty. I need to do more but next time use the smoker and fill it up and freeze the leftovers.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Feb 17, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I saw you guys are even getting a little of this crap this year.
> 
> We're supposed to get 2 to 4 tonight, so that will take us over 40" this season.
> 
> ...


It was 70° here on Saturday fallowed by ice, sleet and snow the next day. I just stay in and let it melt. You can keep all of that snow up there. I would say that up north it isn't the same as down here because they have equipment to move it. But like in Boston when they have it piled up 5 stories that's not very good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2015)

themule69 said:


> It was 70° here on Saturday fallowed by ice, sleet and snow the next day. I just stay in and let it melt. You can keep all of that snow up there. I would say that up north it isn't the same as down here because they have equipment to move it. But like in Boston when they have it piled up 5 stories that's not very good.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I wish I could stay in & wait for it to melt, but that could be April !!

My older Sister lived in Rochester, NY until they retired.

Moved to NC to get away from the snow.

2 weeks ago they went to Boston to take care of their Grandson, while her Son & his wife went to Jamaica for a 2 week vacation.

It hasn't stopped snowing in Boston since.

I told her to be careful not to get lost up there, because she's the runt of the litter @ 4' 11".

Bear


----------



## seenred (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't know how I missed this til now...those taters look delicious David!  :drool  Very nicely done!  Thumbs Up

:points:

Red


----------



## themule69 (Feb 18, 2015)

SeenRed said:


> Don't know how I missed this til now...those taters look delicious David!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red. They were tasty. I need to do more and freeze some for later.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I wish I could stay in & wait for it to melt, but that could be April !!
> 
> My older Sister lived in Rochester, NY until they retired.
> 
> ...


Hopefully Boston will be finished with snow soon. We got a little more last night but most of the main roads are ok now. Still a lot of schools out.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2015)

themule69 said:


> Hopefully Boston will be finished with snow soon. We got a little more last night but most of the main roads are ok now. Still a lot of schools out.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thats what my son and daughter are hoping, NO MORE SNOW. they are 20 min. south ( it is the patriots fault)


----------



## ajbert (Feb 18, 2015)

DANG!!!

Yet another thing I need to make now!  I need to limit my time on this site for as it stands I'll never be able to get around to making half of the dishes I've saved on here.

Oh, almost forgot, GREAT looking taters!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 21, 2015)

AJBert said:


> DANG!!!
> 
> Yet another thing I need to make now!  I need to limit my time on this site for as it stands I'll never be able to get around to making half of the dishes I've saved on here.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, GREAT looking taters!


AJ thanks for the kind words. remember this is maybe a side so you could do it at the same time you smoke something else. That would help get you caught up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice looking taters Sir. Wild onions?


----------



## themule69 (Feb 21, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Very nice looking taters Sir. Wild onions?


Thank you. Yes wild onions.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

